# Every Friday at 6pm turn off your phone



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Spread the word #NoTripsAt6 on Twitter snd Facebook. Join in until this grows. You can reach out to other drivers through setting up a burner acount to text them and let them know


----------



## Dany (Oct 30, 2014)

Am in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

This fourm is filled with so much complaining and *****ing it's sad to see.

I suggest everyone just do a simple phone turn off for an hour at 6pm every Friday. Just make it a thing. It could actually be huge if everyone did this, but they won't because we are to disorganized too wipe our own ass. Uber laughs at us and I can see why..sorry for being harsh. But it's saddly true. We can change this guys!! If we all work together..so if you want to actually do nothing about Uber fine, but if you won't be a part of an concentrated effort to make change then turn off your phone tmrw at 6pm thanks guys and be safe out there ultimately it's yall I care about not Uber


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

For anyone wanting to spread the word out via the Uber app be careful!!! Uber will suspend you if your cuaght they fear us being able to work together because they know if we every got some feet under us we could be a powerful voice.

Here's a link to an awesome app that lets you creat an anyoimous number-> http://www.burnerapp.com

Creat a fake number and buy a pre paid no reload able debit card at your local gas station to make a anyoimous acount

Here's a link on how to get a such s card-> http://www.itstactical.com/digicom/...for-anonymous-cash-like-digital-transactions/


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes every driver turn your phone off at 6pm! It won't cost you must but the rewards can be astronomical. Even if you think this won't work, humor us!

SPREAD THE WORD!


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah all of $5.00 (average ride) bucks lol.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

questions???


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

Uber will continue to do what they are doing as long as we do nothing. Complaining does nothing. Let's send them a message that we are people too and we got them where they are. Without us they are nothing! Let's do this: EVERY Friday at 6 pm we all turn off our phones for one hour only. You lose only about $25 dollars but Uber will lose thousands and that will hurt them. If fact, your probably will make more since it will probably be a surge when you turn on your phone. We do this enough and get more and more drivers to participate they will begin to listen to us.

Remember, EVERY Friday at 6 pm for one hour only.

Spread the word!


----------



## UberDriver:) (Nov 19, 2014)

Count me in! It's the least we can do!


----------



## UberDriver:) (Nov 19, 2014)

#NoTripsAt6 spread the word! Haha love it too funny


----------



## UberDriver:) (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm in! #NoTripsAt6


----------



## BigJoe (Nov 21, 2014)

Good luck guys with your effort! I won't be on tmrw but I would turn my phone off if I was!


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Please keep this topic to one thread. Posting the same topic across forums and in multiple threads isn't allowed.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

good plan


----------



## oracleofdoom (Nov 5, 2014)

If I was ever normally on at 6pm I'd do it, but that's when I'm home with the kids while my husband is at work. So, I am participating by default, I guess. I wish everybody well in this.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

For an hour? I could take a nap in that time frame! upmod What about us posting it in our respective cities? Is that against the rules as well? Thanks.


----------



## Precious (Oct 10, 2014)

am always offline at 6pm everyday, so am in by default.


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't ever go online til around 7 or 8 so I'm in!


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

I joined in by turning my phone off..I wanted to say thanks for starting this..might never get anywhere but it shows we can just be a bunch of disorganized techies and still do something..haha pretty cool!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> This fourm is filled with so much complaining and *****ing it's sad to see.
> 
> I suggest everyone just do a simple phone turn off for an hour at 6pm every Friday. Just make it a thing. It could actually be huge if everyone did this, but they won't because we are to disorganized too wipe our own ass. Uber laughs at us and I can see why..sorry for being harsh. But it's saddly true. We can change this guys!! If we all work together..so if you want to actually do nothing about Uber fine, but if you won't be a part of an concentrated effort to make change then turn off your phone tmrw at 6pm thanks guys and be safe out there ultimately it's yall I care about not Uber


if I were still driving I would give it a try


----------



## Damnsammit (Nov 7, 2014)

In honor of this thread, I have decided to just stop working on Fridays altogether. I'll just work on Thursdays and Saturdays now


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2014)

Shout out to the 3guys who just followed @NoTripsAt6 you guys rock #RagtagRebels


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Shout out to the 3guys who just followed @NoTripsAt6 you guys rock #RagtagRebels


Hey I just followed you!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

I had a ride at 6:00 I'm sorry and then I went to turn of that ride, I gave them a 5* and then I went online to get to the Go Offline" Button and got another one, I'm sorry but I was making money! Should we do it at 8:00 p.M. on Saturdays?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I had a ride at 6:00 I'm sorry and then I went to turn of that ride, I gave them a 5* and then I went online to get to the Go Offline" Button and got another one, I'm sorry but I was making money! Should we do it at 8:00 p.M. on Saturdays?


No worries there will be on every Friday.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

Drivers deserve proper training. We deserve to earn a livable wage. We don't deserve to be lied to. We deserve transpracy and honesty from the company that claims to be our partner. We deserve a fair contract not a one sided contract that prevents us from speaking up and dumps all the liabilities on our hard-working shoulders!

Uber dosn't acknowledge these common sense things that as Drivers we are entitled to.

My Uber People the time has come rise from the shadows of oppression and secrecy. Gone are the days of fearing Uber. We are one United and strong!

Together we will bring about change from the bottom up!

We will continue to protest evey Friday at 6. We won't quit we won't surrender. We are one and we are UberPeople!

#DriversWillRise #NoTripsAt6


----------



## UberDriver:) (Nov 19, 2014)

Cabbie is bringing the heat! #DriversWillRise this has me pumped. Just got done seeing the hunger games and I'm ready to rebel. My phone will be off for an hour next Friday for sure! #NoTripsAt6


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Same here phone will be off @6 pm


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_Well ,I will have my phone ON .Accepting your missed pings!!!!_


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Well ,I will have my phone ON .Accepting your missed pings!!!!_


We may never accomplish anything other then having some fun for a good cuase..but I'll be dammed if I look back one day and say you know what Uber really screwed us and I didn't do anything about it! #DriversWillRise


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> We may never accomplish anything other then having some fun for a good cuase..but I'll be dammed if I look back one day and say you know what Uber really screwed us and I didn't do anything about it! #DriversWillRise


drivers are a dime a dozen. They come and go. I only Uber part time. I have had my main gig for 24 years. Although, I am building up my Uber business.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm going to sound like the anti-union person here with this post. I'm like SDUberdriver - I'm part time. I drive maybe 3 or 4 days a week. Friday is my cash day. If I'm turning it off at 6pm on a Friday - I'm losing at least 100 bucks. 

If you want to pay me 100 bucks to turn it off - I'll join. Until then, I can help support drivers here with some information on topics, advice on driving, experience in being a contractor. Because I'm in between IT contract jobs, 100 bucks may not sound like a lot, but it's the difference between making a COBRA payment, or building up savings so I can go longer stretches without a contract.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I'm going to sound like the anti-union person here with this post. I'm like SDUberdriver - I'm part time. I drive maybe 3 or 4 days a week. Friday is my cash day. If I'm turning it off at 6pm on a Friday - I'm losing at least 100 bucks.
> 
> If you want to pay me 100 bucks to turn it off - I'll join. Until then, I can help support drivers here with some information on topics, advice on driving, experience in being a contractor. Because I'm in between IT contract jobs, 100 bucks may not sound like a lot, but it's the difference between making a COBRA payment, or building up savings so I can go longer stretches without a contract.


_Yes sir! That $100 can go towards my commercial insurance or a tank of gas,HELLO!!!_


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I'm going to sound like the anti-union person here with this post. I'm like SDUberdriver - I'm part time. I drive maybe 3 or 4 days a week. Friday is my cash day. If I'm turning it off at 6pm on a Friday - I'm losing at least 100 bucks.
> 
> If you want to pay me 100 bucks to turn it off - I'll join. Until then, I can help support drivers here with some information on topics, advice on driving, experience in being a contractor. Because I'm in between IT contract jobs, 100 bucks may not sound like a lot, but it's the difference between making a COBRA payment, or building up savings so I can go longer stretches without a contract.


You can also leave a review of your experience as an Uber partner on Glassdoor!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

No trips at 6 is open to any and everyone. That's the Beauty of it! If you don't support somthing about what Uber is doing and you wanna turn off your phone for an hour it's there for you..every week

All I can ask of froM my fellow UberPeople is to share,help,support other drivers and riders and be active in fighting for what's right.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> You can also leave a review of your experience as an Uber partner on Glassdoor!


I could, but who actually uses Glassdoor? It's been recognized as a "Job Shill" site for the last 2 years. As far as I'm concerned, Glassdoor is full of shit. No one takes that site seriously. Glassdoor is seen as a site for "angry employees" to vent, not to see serious reviews or information for job seekers. I'm not trying to demoralize you, and your attempts to get solid information to folks who should see it. I also don't have the answer where to put it, but Glassdoor isn't one of them.

I realize that we need an avenue to post the good, the bad and the ugly about thing we see in the rideshare space.

One thing I asked before was if there is a safe place drivers could meet in their local markets. It could be as simple as a single coffee shop, where drivers try and find time to just stop in and grab a cup, sit around and shoot the shit with other fellow drivers. The internet is a great place, but a physical location where you can meet and greet - it's much better then posting anonymous dribble on some internet board.

If you want some solidarity around drivers - that's where your going to find it.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> One thing I asked before was if there is a safe place drivers could meet in their local markets. It could be as simple as a single coffee shop, where drivers try and find time to just stop in and grab a cup, sit around and shoot the shit with other fellow drivers. The internet is a great place, but a physical location where you can meet and greet - it's much better then posting anonymous dribble on some internet board.
> 
> If you want some solidarity around drivers - that's where your going to find it.


So...start organizing one of those things in Chicago. CabbieGuy93 is already doing something. You're doing nothing. See where I'm going with this?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> So...start organizing one of those things in Chicago. CabbieGuy93 is already doing something. You're doing nothing. See where I'm going with this?


I had already asked and guess what? Not a single answer. Not even a response like "Hey that's cool - where can we meet?" Just dead silence.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I had already asked and guess what? Not a single answer. Not even a response like "Hey that's cool - where can we meet?" Just dead silence.


Then ask somewhere else, and for God's sake be persistent. I guarantee you can find a few people who will want to meet up and form a group. And then you will have something. For a small group of dedicated people can change the world. In fact, it is the only thing that ever has.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I had already asked and guess what? Not a single answer. Not even a response like "Hey that's cool - where can we meet?" Just dead silence.


I like it! I'm down to do meet ups! Great idea we could organize better with getting are word out to Journalist and the public! I wouldn't consider myself a disgruntled employee..I love Ubering..I just am disappointed by how the company treats its drivers,riders and the public. I don't think its right somthing should be done about it..all companies at one time or another do bad things, but Uber is one if not the worst Iv seen when it comes this stuff. As drivers we have really all the power..think about it. We make the money. We put the bread on the table to feed Uber. We should be treated fairly and be at least given common sense principles that any rational minded individual could agree upon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I could, but who actually uses Glassdoor? It's been recognized as a "Job Shill" site for the last 2 years. As far as I'm concerned, Glassdoor is full of shit. No one takes that site seriously. Glassdoor is seen as a site for "angry employees" to vent, not to see serious reviews or information for job seekers. I'm not trying to demoralize you, and your attempts to get solid information to folks who should see it. I also don't have the answer where to put it, but Glassdoor isn't one of them.
> 
> I realize that we need an avenue to post the good, the bad and the ugly about thing we see in the rideshare space.
> 
> ...


Glassdoor is an important site for companies if it wasn't Uber wouldn't have flooded the site with fake reviews to inflate their rating. The App Store is huge as well. These are people's outlets to Uber..it's an online company so by all means please leave a honest review it does make a difference https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/uber/id368677368?mt=8

http://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-Uber-EI_IE575263.11,15.htm


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Spread the word #NoTripsAt6 on Twitter snd Facebook. Join in until this grows. You can reach out to other drivers through setting up a burner acount to text them and let them know


The problem with this "especially here in NYC" is that too many drivers are deep in dept and have no choice but to get on the road, also too many drivers out there that are clueless with mathematics, or just business in general, as they have put on board just anyone with their false advertising "and many have fallen for it", and many of them have signed those predatory Santander deals and are now slaves to Uber, plus you also have every FHV driver that works for another base also dispatch with Uber. I hope the TLC comes to their senses and goes back to the old rules of one Base for each FHV operator "of course Uber is crying foul, LOL", the TLC will have a final answer to their board review in regards to this situation, they had their second meeting about a week ago, and final details will emerge soon.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> [QUOTE="SDUberdriver, post: 89038, membera]drivers are a dime a dozen. They come and go. I only Uber part time. I have had my main gig for 24 years. Although, I am building up my Uber business.


'Drivers'/dumbasses like you are a dime a 
dozèn.[/QUOTE]
Care to explain your thought process in calling me a dumbass?


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

Not a dumbass, but seeing Uber as only your part-time job is a bit short sighted. There are people who rely on it and saying that they are a dime a dozen is false. It is a good gig for part time work or to tide you over between jobs, but flooding the streets hurts everybody. Shutting the streets down helps everybody. That's easy to see.

The best comparison I have for it (WARNING: pretty unrelated topic) is that I am a dj locally. There is no set minimum compensation for our work, and the 100 guys that come in screaming to the world that they will play all night long for **!!**$100**!!** just kills the full time guys. The newcomers will get booked, and they will play their night and have a great time and make a hundred bucks. Then they will realize that that is an unsustainable practice and they never do it again. But there will always be someone there to take their place hurting the legitimate djs who put in the effort throughout the week to ensure a great quality show on the weekend and charge for their effort. This is true for any contract job.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Neighbourly said:


> Not a dumbass, but seeing Uber as only your part-time job is a bit short sighted. There are people who rely on it and saying that they are a dime a dozen is false. It is a good gig for part time work or to tide you over between jobs, but flooding the streets hurts everybody. Shutting the streets down helps everybody. That's easy to see.
> 
> The best comparison I have for it (WARNING: pretty unrelated topic) is that I am a dj locally. There is no set minimum compensation for our work, and the 100 guys that come in screaming to the world that they will play all night long for **!!**$100**!!** just kills the full time guys. The newcomers will get booked, and they will play their night and have a great time and make a hundred bucks. Then they will realize that that is an unsustainable practice and they never do it again. But there will always be someone there to take their place hurting the legitimate djs who put in the effort throughout the week to ensure a great quality show on the weekend and charge for their effort. This is true for any contract job.


_I take Uber very serious. I have my TCP /Airport permits /Commercial Insurance. So I'm not flooding the streets. _


----------

